# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Help - Blue or Green board to existing brick wall?

## DC7

Hey there, looking for some help if I can. we have a red brick wall as a back fence, which is solid but has seen better days (the concrete between some of the bricks has come away, leaving decent sized gaps which are too deep to fill with anything else but expansion foam & I've lost my patience with that!). we've bought the undercoat and dulux exterior paint (we have a 2nd wall that we can paint without any repair, which is a side wall in the back yard, so we want both to be the same colour) but realise we will struggle to paint the red brick back wall as it is.  
My thought is we can attach blue board (or green board or whatever is easiest - open to your thoughts) and paint that. the wall has 2 brick columns on our property (the fence carries over 3 properties) that we can paint over. the spaces we need to cover are 1420mm H x 1960mm L, 1410mm H x 3760mm L & 1310 H x 1350 L. 
Not being overly handy, I'm thinking my plan of glueing blue board (or alternative product) with liquid nails to the wall (the footings are solid concrete and come out to the pillars, so the board would have some support at the bottom) will work, but I'm keen for advice. I've read the pitfuls of blue board on this forum, so know to use them vertically and leave a 5mm gap between which can be filled prior to painting.  
So what do you think?
DC

----------


## jiggy

cheapest and easiest would be a bagged render finish,which will also fill the holes as you go.Total cost about $10+.If you go back over the bagging just before it dries with a sponge it will soften the effect.

----------


## Billy22Bob

Agree - blue board is semi expensive before you coat it and very expensive after you coat it. Plus you have new corners/edges to worry about.
Put some oxide in your mortar mix and "bob's your aunty" in one step. Bset to test and dry your mortar mix before you decide on the final mix.

----------


## Master Splinter

Bag it.  If you can use a broom to sweep a floor, you can bag a wall with sloppy mortar mix.

----------

